# Exposed foam under rear deck



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

resolved


----------



## BTB2 (Sep 2, 2015)

I hear ya on the water intrusion. I have some struggles myself and have had to seal some areas. Water was able to get in but had nowhere to drain. I like water everywhere but in my boat hull. Where does all of the water eventually drain? Nowhere? I would at least run a shop vac hook to the exhaust side and let it run for a while. This should help dry it out. If it's a constant problem you may want to consider sealing it up with a piece of starboard or other more lightweight material.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Wow, the builder skipped a few steps if that's exposed. They should have glassed that compartment before they put the deck on. Would have only cost 10$ in materials. 

If you can get under there to glass it up then that's the easiest path. The best path would be to cut the back deck out, remove all the wet foam, build a new enclosed compartment and then pour new foam in.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm struggling to find the rational thought process behind leaving two big compartments open for water intrusion. Sadly it does not surprise me.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Not supporting the builder, but it appears that was his method of weep holes. 

You need to fix that.

Listen to Curtis


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

DuckNut said:


> Not supporting the builder, but it appears that was his method of weep holes.
> 
> You need to fix that.
> 
> Listen to Curtis


Drilled a hole in the bottom of each compartment and drained about a gallon of water between the two. Trying to decide what to do next. Considering a viking funeral.

Edit- I should clarify it was about a gallon of water total. Not a gallon out of each one.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

Considering a viking funeral.


film it please......


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

jmrodandgun said:


> Not sure what else to do with it. It has too many documented problems to try and sell. What really sucks is it has been a great boat if it weren't for nearly everything being halfassed. I have spent nearly half the cost of a new bare hull on repairs alone and I'm not talking about normal or even harsh wear and tear. Everything that has been repaired has been because someone cut corners or flat out didn't care if it the hull lasted any length of time.


dam..


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

pm sent.


----------



## trplsevenz (Oct 29, 2012)

What kind of boat is it? I wouldn't worry too much about it. Leave the weep holes in it and go fishing.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

trplsevenz said:


> What kind of boat is it? I wouldn't worry too much about it. Leave the weep holes in it and go fishing.


its about principle -not the make. you think your getting one thing are your not.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

like HB command big money. It's because you know exactly what you are getting,

Hmmm...are you making this statement based on reputation? 

They make mistakes as well, but word on the street has it that they take responsibility for it and own the repair until their clients are satisfied.

Notice the word client. Implies a lasting relationship. Customer is a transaction.


----------



## trplsevenz (Oct 29, 2012)

jmrodandgun said:


> Unfortunately they aren't weep holes. We drilled holes and drained nearly a gallon of water out of the hull. Perhaps they were originally intended to act as weep holes but it was poorly executed and the end result was serious damage.
> 
> It will be repaired and the boat will go back to fishing. I urge people to get a good basic understanding of what a boat should be before shopping. I had no idea about boat construction and based my decision on the reputation of a brand name. I wouldn't say I got screwed but I will say my eyes we opened and I understand why boats like HB command big money. It's because you know exactly what you are getting, there are no surprises. These kinds of things simply do not happen. The devil is always in the details. I'm sure it will all come out eventually since I am not the only one with problems but until then I just assume fix the thing and move on. At least this way when it's time to sell the hull, the buyer will get a good safe boat that lives up to it's manufacturers claims. In a weird round about way, everybody wins.
> 
> Lessons cost money, good ones cost lots...


i just meant the weep holes you drilled. Its obvious the boat was constructed as a budget boat(even though it should be right for whatever it costs). I wouldnt worry too much and just ride it out. Much more important things in life to fret over.


----------

